# Datamine! New Essence, Amenities, events, cookies, and furniture!



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2018)

https://www.reddit.com/r/ACPocketCamp/comments/8pir42/animal_crossing_pocket_camp_150_update/

I'm in love with these amenities <3

what are your thoughts?


----------



## J087 (Jun 8, 2018)

Pudding.
And finally white pants.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 8, 2018)

I honestly thought Civic is next


----------



## Elephantmarshmallow (Jun 8, 2018)

All the new editions to the app have pushed me away, too much all at once but the new amenities look neat (that doesn?t mean I?m gonna download the game again tho)


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 8, 2018)

The amenities look lovely. They really make great design with these. Though I notice they completely stop with the level 1 tents lmao they are DONE with camping.

I'm laughing, I KNEW Whitney had to be the next fortune cookie. I saw a pattern they're choosing the fan favorite animals. We can see right through you Nintendo.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> The amenities look lovely. They really make great design with these. Though I notice they completely stop with the level 1 tents lmao they are DONE with camping.
> 
> I'm laughing, I KNEW Whitney had to be the next fortune cookie. I saw a pattern they're choosing the fan favorite animals. We can see right through you Nintendo.



lol yes. They're even choosing fan favorite themes with the wedding


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jun 8, 2018)

Bcat said:


> lol yes. They're even choosing fan favorite themes with the wedding



They really don't care at all about the pay to play backlash lol. I guess they gotta pay the salary of event items designers.
When the app was starting most items are already from the original game, they keep adding new ones now.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 8, 2018)

Underneath The Stars said:


> They really don't care at all about the pay to play backlash lol. I guess they gotta pay the salary of event items designers.
> When the app was starting most items are already from the original game, they keep adding new ones now.



true. but hopefully they'll recycle everything in the switch version (you know it's happening dammit)


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2018)

Called it on the next theme to be historical. Which means civic is next.

The gyroidite event looks as if it contributes to Whitney's cookie.

When are we going to get a real crafting event and a bug hunting event?

Are orange sandals in the game yet? I can't bear to look. I'm tired of seeing my character barefoot 24/7, because I don't like the other shoes.


----------



## calamitybot (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh man, it's sad to see that the level 1 tents are gone. I really do like that big clock though...

The wedding fortune cookie inexplicably makes me feel a bit weird.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jun 8, 2018)

Oh yeah, I didn't see the amenities yet.

The clock looks like it has a Professor Layton vibe to it.

The train is a neat little reference to the old train in the Population: Growing days.

And I like how in the final amenity, you start out with a crumbled ancient building. Then it gets remodeled to a more modern day building.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl (Jun 8, 2018)

Man I wish they would stop with the cookies.  I need that dress now and I can't have it.  The new amenities are cool though.


----------



## Flare (Jun 8, 2018)

Damn I actually like the second hair wig that you get from the gyroidite. 







Not a fan of Whitney's cookie but they look pretty nice. I really like that piece of furniture that looks like there's 2 pearls at the top of the water though.


----------



## AccfSally (Jun 8, 2018)

Longer dresses! Thought I'll never see anything like that in this game.


----------



## PaperCat (Jun 8, 2018)

I love the clock tower and train amenities.  they don't fit my theme but i may use them anyway lol
I am happy for Lobo but not Sterling or Knox? :<
New fortune cookie. Eh whatever. I don't buy them.


----------



## ESkill (Jun 8, 2018)

They should have released this stuff earlier to cash in on the royal wedding fever. I'm glad I'm not super into Whitney's cookie, now I don't have to be sad and disappointed with repeats haha.


----------



## deuces (Jun 9, 2018)

_chanting_ LOBO LOBO we got so many grumpy boyos 0: cant believe it!!


----------



## Vizionari (Jun 9, 2018)

I'm in love with the stuff from Whitney's cookie, why must you keep doing this to me Nintendo :'(


----------



## Vonny (Jun 9, 2018)

The rest of June should be pretty easy going except for the fishing tourney... I try going for all goals during events and you have to catch so many extra unnecessary fish for them it?s ridiculous. I wish they?d half the amounts. Especially the one where you have to catch 125 of the same fish.


----------



## Bcat (Jun 9, 2018)

They just added dates and revealed Digby’s back as npc furniture!

Now I have to save my LT’s after blowing them on cookies


----------

